# small amniotic sac



## fennelseed (Mar 10, 2002)

my dear freind just told me that her amniotic sac is measuring too small for normal fetal development. she is nearly 20 weeks pregnant and has been bleeding a lot. she was on bed rest for a couple of weeks with no improvement. she has been advised that there is little chance the baby's lungs or skeleton will develop normally. she is considering termination of the pregnancy.









i have not heard much about this sort of situation (small sac) and am wondering if anyone out there has anything to share about it.

thanks!


----------



## BethanyB (Nov 12, 2005)

I am really sorry about your friend







. I can't share anything about the small sac, but if your friend is faced with terminating her pg, it will be very hard for her. My baby was born with too many problems, and lived for a very short time. I have to say that if we had found out about his condition earlier, we would have terminated also. Your friend will need to hear from as many people as possible that she is making the right decision, not only for she and her partner, but for her baby as well. I don't see the point of bringing a life into the world that will suffer needlessly. That is just my opinion; many people feel differently and that's o.k., but try to support your friend in whatever she decides.


----------

